# license the bike in australia



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there,

Perth might be the worst for ICE modifications, but it's once of the best for electric conversions. There are a couple of guys who have done conversions of motorcycles and they got them licensed without too much hassle. I plan on getting my race bike licensed for the road once it's done racing in the eFXC this year. I don't expect it to be a breeze, but I see no reason why it would get knocked back.

Come along to an AEVA meeting some time and we'll help you out in every way we can. Next meeting is at UWA Electrical Engineering, 6 pm on Tuesday the 12th of August. Should have lots of knowledgeable folks around that night, as it's our AGM. Check the website - www.aeva.asn.au and follow the links to membership and where the meetings are held.

You wouldn't happen to know Munkers then would you? 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

well considering that i need to pay 40 bucks to ask a question on that site i thought i would ask here

dont know anyone called munkers, i dont know anyone in perth who has an ev except the people at evworks

its a bit of a distance to travel just to ask some hypothetical questions and im sure people will want to be doing other things

thanks for the link though


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

You don't have to be a member to come along to a meeting and pump us for questions. We encourage it. Although, we are a volunteer run association so membership is always appreciated. How far along are you with your project?

If you come along to a meeting you will meet many many more folks who have converter cars and bikes, and got them licensed without too much difficulty. We give information for free


----------

